# Mystery Songs



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

What is this Metadata you speak of?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm guessing he actually/technically means ID3 tags within an MP3 file


----------



## pdxdj1 (Nov 9, 2007)

broomstickjockey said:


> What is this Metadata you speak of?


 Metadata is technobabble for the tags of information attached to a type of file. In the case of .jpgs it's artist name, title, album name, etc. In phtot files it will include location, date taken, etc.

Sorry, just showing off. I did not know the term myself until a couple of weeks ago. =)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think Ghoul-arama is a compilation CD created by Jason at Scar Stuff Blog *HERE*


----------



## pdxdj1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> I think Ghoul-arama is a compilation CD created by Jason at Scar Stuff Blog *HERE*


 That appears to be the thing. Now if I can find a more pristine copy of the Munsters tune. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the song by itself. It is off from the *"At Home With The Munsters" LP*


----------



## pdxdj1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> I have the song by itself. It is off from the *"At Home With The Munsters" LP*


 Another great reference! Thanks.


----------

